# Credit card?



## uop1497 (Mar 5, 2015)

Does anyone know which Credit card will work best in Southern Caribbean area . We will be on a 7 days cruise ship, depart from San Juan .

Thank you


----------



## Pedro (Mar 5, 2015)

I use a Citi MC card without foreign transaction fees.  Some credit cards charge 3% every time they convert from currency to another.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Mar 6, 2015)

We used CITI also until our Marriott Rewards Card went away with their transaction fees.  However, whatever you decide to use always have the charge in the currency where you are if it's not a U.S. Dollars island.  You will get a better conversion rate through your credit card company than the place you'll be using the card.


----------



## uop1497 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. We have capital one and chase visa. Not sure which one work better . I will also bring some US cash with me . 

Does anyone know for Southern islands like St Lucia, St Kitts and San Maarteens, do vendors prefer US dollar cash or it musts pay in whatever currency using on that islands.


----------



## Anne S (Mar 6, 2015)

We use a Capital One credit card with no foreign transaction fees, but any MC or Visa branded card will work. Haven't been to St. Kitts but used US dollars in both St. Lucia and St. Maarten. However, the French side does prefer Euros when paying in cash.


----------



## classiclincoln (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd call your credit card companies to see exactly what they do.  Credit card companies don't work for free, so there is no such thing as no conversion fee.  Either they'll charge you a conversion/exchange fee (2 or 3%) and give you the current exchange rate or they won't charge you a conversion/exchange fee but hit you on the exchange rate.

Never been to St. Kitts, but most places on the boardwalk in St. Maartin don't take credit cards.  The Dutch side of St. Maartin will charge your credit card in US dollars, but the French side will charge your credit card in Euros.  If you want to use your card, just double check first.  Also, most islands will always take US dollars.  The Dutch side of St. Maartin gives a 1 for 1 rate, but you'll need to check the other island when you get there.


----------



## czar (Mar 7, 2015)

Lesson learned in Caribbean. I'm a longtime Ciibank customer and they cut my cards off on the second or third day of my trip because of CC theft in the area. What a mess. I would call ahead and make sure they know you'll be there.


----------



## Bob B (Mar 7, 2015)

czar said:


> Lesson learned in Caribbean. I'm a longtime Ciibank customer and they cut my cards off on the second or third day of my trip because of CC theft in the area. What a mess. I would call ahead and make sure they know you'll be there.



And also ask if there are any foreign transaction fees. Use the cards that don't charge you those fees.


----------



## uop1497 (Mar 7, 2015)

I just wonder why the credit card customer service wants my verification code , on the back site of my card. Does anyone know why . Both Capitol and Chase all want that information


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 8, 2015)

I believe it's just another security measure (i.e., someone may have stolen your card #, but unless they have the 'real' card, they won't see the security # on the back.  I've been giving it out to online merchants for a number of years with no issues so far (knock on wood).


----------



## scotlass (Mar 8, 2015)

*St. Martin*

Just came back from 3 weeks in St. Martin.  We used Amex and Chase cards with no transaction fees.  Most all prices are in US dollars, but on the French side the prices are usually in Euros.  We always call our CC companies and banks to let them know we are traveling so that they don't shut down the cards.  Had that happen too many times.  When you call, you can ask about foreign transaction fees.


----------

